

What do with other ideas, when got funding? - uloweb

We had three ideas for startups several months ago. After some negotiations, we started working on the most reliable among them. We have made the prototype, then beta-version and finally got some seed money last week, so we have no time (and not allowed too) to do other things.<p>But we still have two ideas, that are also really good. At least, in our opinion. What to do with them - just wait and run them later or..? What HN can advice?
======
swift107
Like Asana or Twitter which were "extra" ideas at Facebook and Odeo, if they
can stand on their own feet they might be separate companies altogether that
can be spun out.

------
xmpir
if you have seed money, get some devs, hire them and develope the other ideas
as well. if your investors believe in you as team they may give you even more
funding...

if your budget is too short, i would rather wait and see if the idea you are
now working on works.

